# More Lip Balm questions



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Made my first batch of lip balm yesterday! Not too bad, but in retrospect, it is a little soft. Need more wax in the mix.

So, my questions are:

Can I get Batch #1 lip balm out of the tubes and re-use the tubes? If so, how is that done?

Can I re-melt Batch #1, add more wax and re-pour?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

You might be able to lightly heat the tube and get the balm out
and yes you can add more wax to firm it up

I would leave the cap off and give it a couple of days it may firm up a bit.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Sure can... just screw the lip balm up and either push if off, or cut it off with a paring knife, screw the "base" back down and you should be all set to go. I wouldn't go through the effort of trying to get all the balm out of the base. After all, you're replacing it with the same balm. I would possibly consider adding a bit more scent/flavor, if it is all heat sensitive. 
Reheating can sometimes have a detrimental effect on the tubes themselves


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! I will let it sit a few days, then remelt if it doesn't firm up enough.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

"just screw the lip balm up and either push if off, or cut it off with a paring knife, screw the "base" back down and you should be all set to go."

Duh, why didn't I think of that. I once made my lip balm, poured it all in the tubes, then remembered I didn't add wax to the mix. I tried putting the whole tubes in the microwave and melting them back down again. WHAT A MESS!!! 

I think you should win a prize for this idea!!! Just hope I remember it the next time I screw up!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you should win a prize for this idea!!! Just hope I remember it the next time I screw up!![/QUOTE]

Just think "screw up" if you screw up


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

The only reason I know to do this is because I made a mess in the microwave trying to do just that (with a chocolate lip balm) The balm expands as it heats up, heats unevenly, and overflows and ends up embeded in the grooves of the dial for screwing the lip balm up. Chocolate everywhere! After still having some balm in tubes I landed on the simplest of ideas, use the screw to raise the balm, cut it off and remelt it.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

:doh:I never though of just screwing it up out of the tube, either.
I love it when the solution is simple and elegant, even if I would never have thought of it.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

How about freezing the tubes, then a quick dip in hot water to soften the outside before screwing them up?

Never tried it, just thought it might work....


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Most of my good ideas aren't mine. I'll be doing something and my wife will say"Why don't you just do this" and I say "Boy am I an idiot"
For example, I've bought a little digital camera for taking ebay pictures a number of years ago. I've always struggled trying to get the flash card out, because it's hard to grab. The other day she saw me and said "Isn't that what the little clip on the carrying strap is for?" I'm glad she's around.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, here's another "I'm an idiot" story.

Word to the wise: When you live in an old farmhouse, do not leave lip balm sitting around with the caps off to harden up. Mice find it delicious.

Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh NO!!!!


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I accidently left my car window open this summer and found out that racoons also like the lip balm.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, the good part is they only got 6 out of 14, so I still have enough for Christmas gifts. Don't know if it means anything or was coincidence, but they preferred the batch without tea tree oil.

I "screwed up" the nibbled tubes and cut off the part with teeth marks, and put it in a mousetrap, since they liked it so much. This morning: One flat mouse. I'm sure there are 100 more, but I'll take my small victory.

And, meanwhile, the darn useless cat is snoozing by the heater.

Maybe this is a new product... sell lip balm that doesn't turn out right as Irresistable Mouse Trap Bait.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

hobie did it firm up for ya after setting a few days


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

It seemed a little more firm, but not significantly... but I only got about a day and a half of dry time.


----------

